# Bocceta di Forcola



## Meri66 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich benötige für einen Alpencross 2010 einige Info's für ein etappenabschnitt:
Wir starten in Lifigno zum  Pass da Eira  - Pass di Val Trela - Lago di Gacomo - Lago di Cancano.
Endziel ist: Tibet Hütte Stilfser Joch zum Schnitzel essen.
Ich möchte wenn möglich die Teerstrasse zum Umbrail meiden. Daher habe ich mir überlegt, via alte millitärweg über den Bocceta di Forcola zum Umbrail zum kommen.
Wer kann mir Auskunft geben: Lago di Cancano richtung Valle Forcola zum Becceta Forcola 
a.) beschaffenheit des Weges? fahrbar, schiebe/tragezeit/steigung?
b.) ungefährer Zeitverbrauch vom lago di Cancno zur Bocceta di Forcola hoch?
c.) ungefährer Zeitverbrauch von der Bocceta die Forcola richtung Umbrail pass? 
d.) von der Boceeta zum Umbrail Trailbeschafenheit? z.b S2?

Für Auskünfte herzlichen dank


----------



## powderJO (15. Dezember 2009)

super tour - lohnt sich wirklich und wÃ¼rde ich deshalb unbedingt machen. ich bin da zuletzt 2008 rÃ¼ber - im rahmen der tac...

die wegbeschaffenheit ist gut bis sher gut - fÃ¼r gut trainierte biker ist das allermeiste fahrbar â auch bergauf. ein paar stellen wirst du bergauf aber sicher schieben, die sind aber echt kurz und nicht der rede wert. bergab ist der trail komplett fahrbar

vom lago di cancano bis zur bocchetta di forcola hat es knapp 20 km und ca 900 hm - wie lange du dafÃ¼r brauchst kannst du anhand deines leistungsvermÃ¶gens ja schÃ¤tzen. 

vom gipfel bis zum umbrailpass runter ist alles komplett fahrbar, s0, super flowig, traumtrail, ca 5 km lang und du wirst nicht lange brauchen dafÃ¼r.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberto (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo wir sind dieses Jahr bei der Ortlerumrundung vom Lago di Cancano über das Bocca di Pendenolo (anstatt Val Forcola) zum Boccetta di Forcola gefahren. Ist allein schon von den landschaftlichen Eindrücken zu empfehlen und ca. zu 95 - 98 % bergauf fahrbar!


----------



## weisser_rausch (15. Dezember 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> super tour - lohnt sich wirklich und würde ich deshalb unbedingt machen. ich bin da zuletzt 2008 rüber - im rahmen der tac...
> 
> die wegbeschaffenheit ist gut bis sher gut - für gut trainierte biker ist das allermeiste fahrbar  auch bergauf. ein paar stellen wirst du bergauf aber sicher schieben, die sind aber echt kurz und nicht der rede wert. bergab ist der trail komplett fahrbar
> 
> ...


kann dem nur zustimmen - wobei ich denke, bischen S1 ist berab von zum Umbrailpass schon dabei.
Grüße vom weissen_rausch


----------



## Meri66 (15. Dezember 2009)

ja diesen gestrichelte Weg sehe ich auf der Karte auch - der Weg beginnt wohl bei dosso della baita? und geht direkt über den di Pedenolo auf 2704 Hm ?


----------



## RedOrbiter (15. Dezember 2009)

Bin da auch schon mal raufgefahren. Geht wirklich problemlos.

Damit du Dir ein Bild machen kannst.
Hab dazu zwei Pics in meinem Fotoalbum hier. Sind zwar von 2005. Aber ich denke viel hat sich da nicht geändert.

Die Wegbeschaffenheit beim Aufstieg Bocceta di Forcola.









cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Dezember 2009)

Meri66 schrieb:


> Wer kann mir Auskunft geben: Lago di Cancano richtung Valle Forcola zum Becceta Forcola



bin ich im Augsut gefahren, allerdings runter 
und auch nicht den Singletrail sondern ab dem alten Fort die "Straße"



Meri66 schrieb:


> a.) beschaffenheit des Weges? fahrbar, schiebe/tragezeit/steigung?



so schön wie auf den Bildern von RedOrbiter sah das, an dem kalten trüben und verregneten Augusttag als wir dort oben waren, leider nicht aus. Daher haben wir dann auch die alte Piste/Straße zum abfahren gewählt, die aber auch ihren Reiz hat.
Aber den Trail konnte man gut sehen von daher würde ich sagen dürfte sich die Steigung im Mittel bei 10-12% einpendeln 
Schiebe & Tragezeit kommt natürlich auf die persönliche Kondition und Fahrkönnen an. Für mich als eher schlechten Uphiller würde ich aufgrund der Bilder und meines Eindrucks von gegenüber mit insgesamt etwa 30 Minuten schieben rechnen.
Alternativ kann man auch die Str. hochfahren. Das dürfte dann ohne Schiebepassage und auch etwas weniger technisch sein



Meri66 schrieb:


> b.) ungefährer Zeitverbrauch vom lago di Cancno zur Bocceta di Forcola hoch?



Cracks dürften 1-2h brauchen 
so langsame Typen wie ich eher 2-3h



Meri66 schrieb:


> c.) ungefährer Zeitverbrauch von der Bocceta die Forcola richtung Umbrail pass?



schätzungsweise 10 bis max. 15 Minuten 
das geht in die Richtung zu 98% bergab und ist ja auch nicht weit



Meri66 schrieb:


> d.) von der Boceeta zum Umbrail Trailbeschafenheit? z.b S2?



der Trail wurde gerade an dem Tag als wir drüber gefahren sind neu gemacht (ganzer Trupp mit 5-6 Mann) und das neue Stück war dann recht unspektakulär und eher flowig bis easy zu fahren selbst hoch !
Ich kannte den Trail noch von einem AlpenX 1999 und da war das deutlich knackiger 
Runter dürfte das nur auf dem ersten steilen aber kurzen Stück etwas Fahrkönnen abverlangen aber mehr wie S1 auf keinen Fall

Gruß Björn


----------



## panzer-oddo (15. Dezember 2009)

Da kann ich nur beipflichten, genau die Strecke kenne ich aus 2008, war vermutlich am gleichen Tag unterwegs wie powderJO, ich hab auch noch die Daten:

vom lago di Cancano zur Bocceta di Forcola: 20,6km; 1061hm; 1:51h

von der Bocceta die Forcola bis Umbrail: 4,6km; 30hm; 0:14h

Wir mussten uns da ein bisschen beeilen, den man hatte eine Startnummer dran. Wenn ich nochmal dahinkomme lasse ich mir etwas mehr Zeit, die Landschaft dort ist wirklich sehr beeindruckend!
Dabei war für mich das allermeiste fahrbar, für manche sicherlich alles. Der Weg von der Bocceta die Forcola bis Umbrail ist super zu fahren und eigentlich viel zu kurz. Das Wetter war bei uns mindestens genau so schön wie auf den Bildern von RedOrbiter

Viel Spass bei der Tour!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (15. Dezember 2009)

Meri66 schrieb:


> Wir starten in Lifigno zum  Pass da Eira  - Pass di Val Trela - Lago di Gacomo - Lago di Cancano.



schau dir mal anstatt dem Passo di Eira den Passo Alpisella an !
um von Livigno hoch zum Eira zu kommen geht (meines Wissens nach) entweder nur auf einer recht steilen Forst-Autobahn, entlang der Bikeparkstrecke, oder eben auf der (viel befahrenen) Straße. 
Erst am Lago di Livigno entlang und dann den Alpisella hoch finde ich deutlich schöner zu fahren.
auch wenn ich die Strecke bisher nur runter gefahren bin 
du kommst dann auch am Lago San di Giacomo raus


----------



## Meri66 (15. Dezember 2009)

jo das habe ich auch mir schon überlegt - ursprünglich dachten wir an mit der Gondel hoch und dann Mondolino - dann beim Bikepark runter - aber die Gondel fährt erst um 09.30 uhr, tja das wird uns zu spät. Am Vortag kommen wir via Val Mora über den Passo Alpisella - auf der karte sieht man noch einen weiteren Wanderweg richtung val Pila - der könnte auch eine alternative sein.
Danke für die vielen hinweise. Das bestärkt uns, den Forcola auf jedenfall mit zu nehmen.


----------



## powderJO (15. Dezember 2009)

alpisella bergauf ist auch nicht deutlich leichter als die schotterpiste hoch zum passo eira. sind eh nur knapp 450hm oder so. danach der trail zum passo trela ist dafür umso feiner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meri66 (15. Dezember 2009)

also herzlichen dank für die umfassenden Info´s. Meine Fragen sind bestens beantwortet
supper !


----------



## mw.dd (15. Dezember 2009)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> schau dir mal anstatt dem Passo di Eira den Passo Alpisella an !
> um von Livigno hoch zum Eira zu kommen geht (meines Wissens nach) entweder nur auf einer recht steilen Forst-Autobahn, entlang der Bikeparkstrecke, oder eben auf der (viel befahrenen) Straße.
> Erst am Lago di Livigno entlang und dann den Alpisella hoch finde ich deutlich schöner zu fahren.
> auch wenn ich die Strecke bisher nur runter gefahren bin
> du kommst dann auch am Lago San di Giacomo raus



Der Trail zum Trela geht weiter unten los (nach Aussage ortsansässiger MTBler am Lago di Livigno), wenn man vom Eira kommt, steigt man schon in der Mitte ein.
Hier sieht man das gut:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/211643#lt=46.54399&ln=10.18965&z=13&t=4 

Wir sind im September über den Trela. Der ist bergauf aber was für Geübte, wir haben erhebliche Teile geschoben. Da wir über den Alpisella nach Livigno gekommen sind, sind wir trotz anderslautender Empfehlungen den Eira auf der Straße hoch und dann über den Trela.


----------



## Dantethr (26. April 2010)

Hallo, möchte auch von Livigno über die Forcola fahren, Aber dann links über Spinda da Pims zum Piz Umbrail. 
Von dort runter Lai da Rims
Doss Radond
Nationalpark Panoramaweg
Val Mora
Livigno

Wer ist das Stück schon gefahren und kann mir Infos geben, danke!!


----------



## OptiMist (26. April 2010)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Hallo, möchte auch von Livigno über die Forcola fahren, Aber dann links über Spinda da Pims zum Piz Umbrail.
> Von dort runter Lai da Rims
> Doss Radond
> Nationalpark Panoramaweg
> ...



Diesen Weg ist mit sicherheit noch niemand "gefahren"!. Das ist ein reiner Wanderweg der bis 3000m höhe geht.
Ich hatte mich für diese Varianta auch mal interessiert. Nach genauerer Rescherche es aber nicht gemacht. Sind wohl 1000hm Wanderung.


----------



## Dantethr (26. April 2010)

Schade, auf meiner Kompass-Karte ist der Weg mit der selben Linie gezeichnet wie die anderen Wege.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. April 2010)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Schade, auf meiner Kompass-Karte ist der Weg mit der selben Linie gezeichnet wie die anderen Wege.



das kann in der Praxis leider alles bedeuten 
letztendlich sind es eben doch Wanderkarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (26. April 2010)

Ist der Nationalpark Panoramaweg eine "Waldautobahn" ?


----------



## dubbel (26. April 2010)

piz umbrail bin ich mal zu fuß hoch: mit dem beik wärs totaler unsinn.


----------



## Dantethr (26. April 2010)

Auf der karte sieht es aus, als wenn nur das erste Stück steil ist der Rest verläuft fast auf eier Höhe.
Wenn du dort am Piz Umbail warst, bist du dann auch runter zum See "Lai da Rims"; ist der Weg fahrbar?


----------



## dubbel (26. April 2010)

ich hab keine karte vor mir, aber fahrbar war da so gut wie nichts. 
nachher schau ich nochmal, dann kann ich's dir genauer sagen.


----------



## dubbel (26. April 2010)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Auf der karte sieht es aus, als wenn nur das erste Stück steil ist der Rest verläuft fast auf eier Höhe.
> Wenn du dort am Piz Umbail warst, bist du dann auch runter zum See "Lai da Rims"; ist der Weg fahrbar?



wir sind von sta. maria den weg richtung dös radond, bei tschuccai (1943 m) nach links richtung piz umbaril. 
bis zum lai da rims war eigentlich nichtd fahrbar, dann immer wieder mal ein paar meter, aber zum gipfel dann wieder steil. 
abgestiegen sind wir direkt zum umbrailpass,d.h. zu punta di rims kann ich wenig sagen.  
kann sein, dass der weg oben auf dem kamm noch geht, aber den weg von da zur bta. di forcola hab ich wieder als (zu) steil in erinnerung..


----------



## Dantethr (26. April 2010)

Habe in meinem Kompass 3D Programm die Info:

Baita di Forcola links hoch zum Piz Umbrail (3033) = 2,78km und 433hm

Auch wenn wir tragen müssten wär es zu schaffen, wenn man denn will?!

Wenn es dann _runter_ zum Lai da Rims fahrbar ( habe dich aber so verstanden das es nur teilweise fahrbar ist) ist, und dann über Doss Radond ist der Rest auf dem Nationalparkweg machbar.
Weißt du zufällig wie der Nat. Weg beschaffen ist.
Die 3000 reizt doch
Aber die Festungen lasse ich dann leider aus, denn sie sind unterhalb, oder?


----------



## dubbel (26. April 2010)

"festung" is nicht spektakulär und ein stück weiter rechts, 

so wie ihr es vorhabt, könnt ihr unterhalb der bta di forcola knapp 400 Hm hochschieben, dann mehr oder weniger flach zum piz umbrail, von dort wieder runtertragen (da ist erst makl nichts mit fahren oder schieben), zum see dann mehr fahren, wieder hoch auf 2,700, und dann im sturzflug wieder knapp 400 Hm richtung dös radond.
da sind keine serpentinen, was heisst: linie des fallenden tropfens. 
ich kenne den weg nicht, aber ich finde das ganze nicht sinnvoll. 

ab dös radond leicht zu fahren. 

darf ich fragen, was du vergleichbares in den alpen kennst bzw. gefahren bist?


----------



## Dantethr (29. April 2010)

wir fahren im Aug. das erste mal in die Alpen. Fahren sonst im Harz, wenn möglich soviel Singletrail wie möglich

Sehen um immer die Bilder im Thema Hochtourenfotos an, da wird man geil auf Berge


----------



## Dantethr (29. April 2010)

wollen aber auch keine seilbahnen oder so benutzen


----------



## dubbel (30. April 2010)

grundsätzlich könnt ihr das natürlich einfach ausprobieren und ggf. stundenlang schleppen. 
ich würde es nicht machen (statt dessen überlegen, was ich unbedingt fahren will und streckenteile dementsprechend anders planen), aber das ist meine persönliche meinung. 
hat sonst noch jemand eine meinung dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OptiMist (30. April 2010)

Ich würde doch lieber fahren statt tragen.
Also schöne Abfahrt bis Santa Maria runter und dann wieder zum Umbrail hoch. 
Zwar zum größten teil Strasse, aber wohl ohne viel Verkehr.
Ist von den zu überwindenden höhenmetern gar nicht viel mehr als über den Umbrail.


----------



## Dantethr (30. April 2010)

Na dann lassen wir das  mit dem Piz lieber. 
In der Sonderausgabe der Tour (Alpen) sind ja auch Touren, rund um Livigno, beschrieben. 
Welche Hütte ist den die schönste und die mit dem besten Panorama in der Gegend?
Ist der Panoramaweg eine "breite" Touriautobahn oder eher ein Trail?
Von Umbrail zur Tibethütte sieht auch gut aus...


----------



## Meilermann (30. April 2010)

Möchte dieses Jahr folgende Tagestour fahren:
Santa Maria - Umbrailpass - Bocceta di Forcola - Piano di Pedenolo - Lago di Cancano und über das Val Mora wieder zurück.
Nun meine Frage: Wie ist die Tor besser zu fahren ? zuerst Umbrail oder mit dem Val Mora anfangen?
Die Tour sind sicherlich schon etliche gefahren; erbitte Eure Meinung dazu.
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Ernst


----------



## Bjoern_U. (30. April 2010)

Meilermann schrieb:


> Santa Maria - Umbrailpass - Bocceta di Forcola - Piano di Pedenolo - Lago di Cancano und über das Val Mora wieder zurück.



genau so herum !
dann hast du eine ziemlich geniale Abfahrt von der Bocceta di Forcola bis zum Lago Di Cancano nach einem eher langweiligen Aufstieg auf der Passstr. zum Umbrail und nach dem Lago auch noch einen tollen Ausklang/Abfahrt durchs Val Mora
anders herum hast du nach dem Val Mora noch einen langen Aufstieg auf Schotter zur Bocceta di Forcola und dann eine langweilige Abfahrt auf der Passstr zurück nach Sta. Maria !


----------



## trautbrg (1. Mai 2010)

Wenn man von Livigno zu den Stausseen (Cancano und S. Giacomo di Fraele)
will, gibts ja prinzipiell die Möglichkeit über Eira/Trela oder über Alpisella.

Wer gerne bergauf Trails hochschiebt und nur gelegentlich fahren will, 
dafür aber gern Forstweg runterfährt, der nimmt Eira / Trela in dieser Richtung (West - Ost)

Wer gerne Forstweg hochfährt und dann nen Trail runter, der nimmt den 
Passo Alpisella und fährt dann den Sorgente di Adda Trail runter zum
Stausee. Der Trail ist sehr flowig und ca S1.


Wenn man von den Stauseen nach Livigno will, macht man es natürlich genau andersrum. 

Kurz zusammengefasst:
*West - Ost:* Alpisella und Sorgente di Adda Trail
*Ost - West: *Alp Trela - Trela  und folgender Trail nach Livigno 
(Passo di Eira wird dabei deutlich links liegen gelassen)

Anbei ein entsprechender Track von Livigno zur Tibethütte
über Alpisella - Sorgente di Adda Trail - Pedenolo - Bocchetta di Forcola - 
Umbrail - Tibethütte.
Hinten raus ist noch der leider nun gesperrte Goldseeweg dran.
(Wegen der Forumsgrößenbeschränkung als gezipptes .kml File)

Ebenso der Track für die Gegenrichtung (also von den Stauseen über den
Trela nach Livigno). (Stauseen-Trela-Livigno.zip)

Wenn ihr die Straße zum Stilfser Joch hoch meiden wollt, könnt ihr vom 
Umbrail auch den Trail zur Dreisprachenspitze hoch nehmen. Das ist eine
verfallene Militärstraße und entsprechend angenehm ist die Steigung.

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------

